# Howdy



## Shoyoself (Aug 18, 2017)

Not really new here, but this would be my first thread.
I’m a happily reconciled bs. Dday was in 2010, and it took both of us to completely break down our lives to that point in therapy, meditation, and more to get through the dark days. 
I’m mostly a lurker but have been posting more recently. I started reading TAM around 2015.
That’s about it 
I’m thankful for the mods and members here supporting so many people through hard times.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi! Good to see you come in from the cold!

Feel free to post all you want.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Shoyoself said:


> Not really new here, but this would be my first thread.
> I’m a happily reconciled bs. Dday was in 2010, and it took both of us to completely break down our lives to that point in therapy, meditation, and more to get through the dark days.
> I’m mostly a lurker but have been posting more recently. I started reading TAM around 2015.
> That’s about it
> I’m thankful for the mods and members here supporting so many people through hard times.


*Welcome to the interactive TAM Family.

We'll be happy to share our thoughts and ideas with you just as much as having your input on some of our problems! That's what it's primarily all about!*


----------

